# Sea Major/Scott Smith



## Seamajor (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not sure if I am posting this in the right thread, but here goes. In 1996 I bought a West Sail 32 from person who lived in Tiburon Ca. The boat's name was Sea Major. For many years we enjoyed the boat. We decided to build a home in Costa Rica and did so. I sold Sea Major in the summer or fall of 1999 or 2000. I don't recall the buyers name. A few days ago I was talking to someone who kept a boat in the same Marina. Lowries in San Rafael Ca. He went on to tell me the owner Scott Smith who was a bass player for a rock band called Loverboy. In November of 2000 Scott was sailing south with two other persons to Mexico and off of the Golden Gate bridge was washed over board by a freak wave and was never found. I was so shocked to hear this story 12 years later. I am asking for any information that anyone might have regarding this tragety and where this boat might be today. Her name was Sea Major. I do not remember the hull number or year built. She was originally a kit boat. Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is a Rolling Stone report of the incident.

Loverboy Bassist Scott Smith Missing, Presumed Dead | Music News | Rolling Stone

Wikipedia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Smith_(musician)

There is a Sea Major listed on this site But it is a bit long for Westsail 32

http://www.boatinfoworld.com/registration.asp?vn=283928


----------



## Seamajor (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the links and your help.


----------

